# na be mentel



## guyunusa

Can anyone please help me with this Hungarian phrases? I don't know what they mean; if someone could translate them into English or Spanish I'll be thankful.

*na be mentel 

Thanks.


----------



## zoltan2

*na be mentel 

*so, you are in (or "managed to sign in" if it was a reference to an activity done through an online messenger)*

Thanx.[/quote]

Even though it's a rough translation, I hope it helps.


----------

